# How to date my Mason's Rootbeer collection?



## mace1229 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've tried doing some research on how to date Mason's Rootbeer bottles, but they all look the same to me and I can't find much info.My parents named me Mason when I was born 33 years ago, way before that name was even on the top 100. For about the first 15 years of my life my parents bought anything Mason Rootbeer related they found in antique stores...then eBay came out and it got even worse.Ignoring all the signs, thermometers, clocks, etc that I have, I probably have about 150-200 bottles. I don't see a point in taking a picture, because they are all various sizes, colors, logos, and if the bottle exits, I probably have a dozen of them. But I see bottles that sell for 0.99 cents, or up to $30 on eBay, and to me they look the same. It's time to downsize my collection, but I don't even know where to start or which bottles are more collectable. I plan on keeping about half of my collection (which would still be huge), but with a bran new baby and making space for a nursery my wife doesn't seem as attached to the collection as me.Is anyone a Mason's expert who can help me date any bottles?If anyone is looking to add to a collection, please feel free to send me a message as well.Thanks for the help!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel your pain Man! I really can't help much, not being a collector of such things, but I suspect that the codes on the bottom of the bottles is your key to age. As for value, it's simple Economics 101, Supply vs. Demand. I do not believe there is a quick, easy answer to your questions, hopefully someone on these forums will be able to help shorten the learning curve.     Jim


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for a Nice description of collecting purposes.  I collect when I am into a certain type of glass making mechanical effort by early glass makers.  Right now that is centered on glass items with applied handles. It is also into the glass items that were made in turn molds or paste molds, where the objective was to reduce the  evidence of mold seams.  So this has me looking for applied blob top bottles with vertical lines in the neck glass under the applied and tooled finish, where the turning of the glass by the turning of the blow pipe twisted the glass neck causing these twisted stress lines.  I have two examples so far.  A couple more - even as loaners would be nice to study. RED Matthews


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 19, 2014)

where is masons root beer from?


----------

